# Jewelry:  Do You Wear it?



## Shimmie (Jan 19, 2014)

This is not for condemnation for anyone whether they wear jewelry or not.  I'm just curious.  

For the record, 'Yes', I wear jewelry.  Not big or gaudy; I personally prefer smaller earrings, and my diamond ring.  

Sometimes I'll wear a pin on a jacket or scarf...it depends on the attire.  If I wear a bracelet, it's a small thin one.  I don't like bangles of bracelets, they make too much noise.  But that's just me.


----------



## MrsHaseeb (Jan 19, 2014)

I wear jewelry. I haven't always. I grew up in an extremely strict/legalistic Pentecostal church where everything was a sin... Women couldn't wear makeup, pants, jewelry, anything short or tight, anything sleeveless, couldn't polish your nails or toenails.... For a while I felt condemned wearing jewelry, makeup and nail polish but now know that my salvation is not determined by whether I wear those things. Modesty is subjective.


----------



## Rainbow Dash (Jan 19, 2014)

I wear jewelry.  I wear 2 rings (1 is my wedding ring), and earrings everyday. I also wear a bracelets and necklaces, depending on what I'm wearing or going. 

I enjoy wearing jewelry. My mom sends me jewelry once a year. I've always been into girly things. I only wear sneakers for working out or doing heavy stuff around my house.  

I don't see anything in scripture that would condemn wearing it. If there is, maybe someone can enlighten me.


----------



## mrselle (Jan 19, 2014)

I wear jewelry, but I keep it simple.  I usually wear diamond stud earrings that my husband gave me for our 1st wedding anniversary.  I wear my engagement ring and wedding band and a watch.  Sometimes I wear a diamond necklace, but it depends on the top I'm wearing.  I have small wrist, so it's hard for me to find bracelets that look nice on me.


----------



## brg240 (Jan 19, 2014)

I do but not much. Not that i have a problem with it. I generally wear simple pearls (studs & single strand) b/c that's what I've been into the last few years. Occasionally I'll wear a pearl bracelet, thin gold watch, or a thin gold cuff with a scripture engraved on it. But, I'd have to take them off when I type so i rarely wear them. 

My love of pearls isn't as intense as it used to be and now I want some delicate gold jewelry.


----------



## Crucible (Jan 19, 2014)

I do not wear earrings (no body piercings).


----------



## InVue (Jan 20, 2014)

I only wear a wedding ring, watch, and brooches.


----------



## The Girl (Jan 20, 2014)

I always wear earrings!  Sometimes I wear rings.  Even less often, I wear necklaces, I like them but I always forget to buy them when I shop for an outfit UNTIL it's time to get dressed, then I'm scrambling to complete my look. SMH


----------



## Hyacinthe (Jan 20, 2014)

All the time,it's my Jhon Hancock.


----------



## Farida (Jan 20, 2014)

Is there anything in the New Testament?


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 20, 2014)

MrsHaseeb said:


> I wear jewelry. I haven't always. I grew up in an extremely strict/legalistic Pentecostal church where everything was a sin... Women couldn't wear makeup, pants, jewelry, anything short or tight, anything sleeveless, couldn't polish your nails or toenails....
> 
> For a while I felt condemned wearing jewelry, makeup and nail polish but now know that my salvation is not determined by whether I wear those things. Modesty is subjective.


 
Thanks MrsHaseeb, I totally agree that "Modesty is Subjective" 



Health&hair28 said:


> I wear jewelry. I wear 2 rings (1 is my wedding ring), and earrings everyday. I also wear a bracelets and necklaces, depending on what I'm wearing or going.
> 
> I enjoy wearing jewelry.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks Health&hair28, I forgot to mention that I also wear necklaces.  I don't really like the large ones, I prefer the small.  

And your Mom does what I do each year for my daughter's birthday.   I give her a special bracelet, that she wears all day reminding her that she is my Baby Girl, 'Mommie's Princess'.  




mrselle said:


> I wear jewelry, but I keep it simple. I usually wear diamond stud earrings that my husband gave me for our 1st wedding anniversary. I wear my engagement ring and wedding band and a watch. Sometimes I wear a diamond necklace, but it depends on the top I'm wearing. I have small wrist, so it's hard for me to find bracelets that look nice on me.


 
Thanks mrselle...

I love stud earrings.  Once in a while I may wear a slightly larger earring, but not often.


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 20, 2014)

Crucible said:


> I do not wear earrings (no body piercings).


 
Crucible, that's good and there is absolutely no condemnation that you choose not you.  I respect that.   Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 20, 2014)

brg240 said:


> I do but not much. Not that i have a problem with it. I generally wear simple pearls (studs & single strand) b/c that's what I've been into the last few years. Occasionally I'll wear a pearl bracelet, thin gold watch, or a thin gold cuff with a scripture engraved on it. But, I'd have to take them off when I type so i rarely wear them.
> 
> My love of pearls isn't as intense as it used to be and now I want some delicate gold jewelry.


 
brg240, I also love pearls.  I have several pearl studs in different colors.  Pearls are also my daughter's birthstone.



InVue said:


> I only wear a wedding ring, watch, and brooches.


 
Thanks InVue...it's interesting that I do not wear a watch.  I used to but it seems that I depend more on my cell phone for the time.   

For years, I  used to wear the Timex 'Indiglow' watches because I loved that they had a backlight and I could see the time when I was traveling at night.   

The last "Indiglow" that I had broke a while ago and I was never able to find another one.    I started using my cell phone for the 'time' ever since because it has a light.  

Go figure.... 



The Girl said:


> I always wear earrings! Sometimes I wear rings. Even less often, I wear necklaces, I like them but I always forget to buy them when I shop for an outfit UNTIL it's time to get dressed, then I'm scrambling to complete my look. SMH


 
Thanks The Girl... I'm with you on the necklaces.  I just don't buy them as often.  



Hyacinthe said:


> All the time,it's my Jhon Hancock.


 
Thanks for sharing Hyacinthe...  at it's your "John Hancock".  Adorable statement.  

I think as women, we all have one, whether it jewelry, a scarf, or even a certain color that we wear in our clothing. We each have something that kind of 'marks' our favorite.  



Farida said:


> Is there anything in the New Testament?


 
:wave;  Hi Farida... 

In I Peter 3:3-4     The Word speaks of a woman's modesty, where it is unnecessary to focus on the external but rather on her internal, meaning her heart.  

_Do not let your adorning be external—the braiding of hair and the putting on of gold jewelry, or the clothing you wear— but let your adorning be the hidden person of the heart with the imperishable beauty of a gentle and quiet spirit, which in God's sight is very precious._

External beauty should not be our focus.  It's our love for God and His Word.


----------



## Choclatcotton (Jan 20, 2014)

I wear a watch. lol


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 20, 2014)

Choclatcotton said:


> I wear a watch. lol


 
Thanks Choclatcotton ... 

Does it have a backlight?   

I miss those 'Indiglow' watches that I used to have.    I haven't been able to find them.


----------



## BEAUTYU2U (Jan 20, 2014)

Shimmie said:


> This is not for condemnation for anyone whether they wear jewelry or not.  I'm just curious.
> 
> For the record, 'Yes', I wear jewelry.  Not big or gaudy; I personally prefer smaller earrings, and my diamond ring.
> 
> Sometimes I'll wear a pin on a jacket or scarf...it depends on the attire.  If I wear a bracelet, it's a small thin one.  I don't like bangles of bracelets, they make too much noise.  But that's just me.



I immediately started singing that Donnie McClurkin song in my head, "no condemnation, no comdemnation...."  Anywho, is this just for Christian ladies or us borderline heathens can vote too?


----------



## BrandNew (Jan 20, 2014)

Yes I do but not much. I mostly forget to put it on lol.


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 20, 2014)

BEAUTYU2U said:


> I immediately started singing that Donnie McClurkin song in my head, "no condemnation, no comdemnation...."
> 
> *Anywho, is this just for Christian ladies or us borderline heathens can vote too?*


 
@BEAUTYU2U...I almost fell on the floor laughing at the bolded... 

Absolutely ALL are welcome to vote and respond. It's a general 'census' (so to speak). And it's all 'light-hearted'. No one is made to feel condemned whether they wear jewelry or not, and neither for their reasons. 

All are :welcome3: 


BTW:  I love that song by Donnie McClurkin, _"Didn't You Know"..._


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 20, 2014)

BrandNew said:


> Yes I do but not much. I mostly forget to put it on lol.


 
Good Morning BrandNew ... thanks for sharing.    

There are several times when I've left home without my earrings too.   I try to keep a spare pair in a little pouch in my purse, for times when I do forget.


----------



## mrselle (Jan 20, 2014)

Shimmie said:


> brg240In I Peter 3:3-4     The Word speaks of a woman's modesty, where it is unnecessary to focus on the external but rather on her internal, meaning her heart.
> 
> _Do not let your adorning be external—the braiding of hair and the putting on of gold jewelry, or the clothing you wear— but let your adorning be the hidden person of the heart with the imperishable beauty of a gentle and quiet spirit, which in God's sight is very precious._
> 
> External beauty should not be our focus.  It's our love for God and His Word.



Though she didn't quote this scripture, this is what my mom demonstrated to me when I was growing up.  Jewelry and make-up was to be kept to a minimum.  I was so excited to start wearing make-up when I turned 15, but disappointed when I discovered the only make-up I could wear was light colored lipstick.  By the time I turned 18 and went away to college I no longer had any interest in make-up.  To this day I still keep it to a minimum...lipstick (nothing too bold), mascara and eyeliner.  The last time I wore eyeshadow was at my brother's wedding three years ago.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Jan 20, 2014)

yep I sure do, bracelets, rings, earrings, necklaces, broaches


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 20, 2014)

mrselle said:


> Though she didn't quote this scripture, this is what my mom demonstrated to me when I was growing up. Jewelry and make-up was to be kept to a minimum.
> 
> I was so excited to start wearing make-up when I turned 15, but disappointed when I discovered the only make-up I could wear was light colored lipstick. By the time I turned 18 and went away to college I no longer had any interest in make-up. To this day I still keep it to a minimum...lipstick (nothing too bold), mascara and eyeliner.
> 
> The last time I wore eyeshadow was at my brother's wedding three years ago.


 
Thanks mrselle... I can relate to your post regarding our ''Moms".  

I remember my Mom saying that it wasn't good for a young girl to look "too grown".   Those words "Too Grown" were somehow ingrained into my spirit.  And I understand fully what she meant by it.   

Even she didn't want to overdo it when it came to make-up and jewelry.  She was modest and always very pretty.


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 20, 2014)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> yep I sure do, bracelets, rings, earrings, necklaces, broaches


 
Iwanthealthyhair67...

Hey Love  Thank you so much for sharing.


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 20, 2014)

Ladies, here's a random question. How do you keep and protect your jewelry? 

I have 2 regular sized jewelry cases and I have several small jewel boxes that have been given to me as gifts.   I also have several jewelry wraps for when I travel.


----------



## MrsHaseeb (Jan 20, 2014)

Shimmie said:


> Ladies, here's a random question. How do you keep and protect your jewelry?
> 
> I have 2 regular sized jewelry cases and I have several small jewel boxes that have been given to me as gifts.   I also have several jewelry wraps for when I travel.



I usually only wear earrings and they are not very expensive so I eventually have to throw them away.


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 20, 2014)

MrsHaseeb said:


> I usually only wear earrings and they are not very expensive so I eventually have to throw them away.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Jan 20, 2014)

I love SS, I have a jewelry bag for the SS and another storage bag that has a hanger for church costume jewelry simple storage as I don't own anything really expensive.


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 20, 2014)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> I love SS, I have a jewelry bag for the SS and another storage bag that has a hanger for church costume jewelry simple storage as I don't own anything really expensive.


 
I have a little 'hanger bag' that came with a luggage set of mine. It has small individual clear zippered pockets.  It good for seeing what you have at a glance.


----------



## ToyToy (Jan 20, 2014)

I voted no. I don't wear any jewellery at all, not for religious reasons - just never liked it.
I'm bad with accessories in general - don't really understand them....


----------



## Laela (Jan 20, 2014)

Choclatcotton said:


> I wear a watch. lol


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Jan 20, 2014)

Shimmie said:


> I have a little 'hanger bag' that came with a luggage set of mine. It has *small individual clear zippered pockets.* It good for seeing what you have at a glance.


 


that's the one


----------



## Laela (Jan 20, 2014)

I wear jewelry and keep it simple..my wedding band and a bracelet or two. Sometimes a necklace to match...more because I like to dress simple. Like with jewelry, everything can apply to modesty. I remember not feeling right about wearing excessive jewelry. Everyone has their own convictions.


----------



## blazingthru (Jan 20, 2014)

The question that was put to me was Why?  I had to really think about that,  I remember when i turned 13 that was a big year for me.  I'm now a teen and my dad asked me if I wanted a piece of jewelry, what would I want and I said a ring and he purchased me a ring just because, shortly thereafter,  I wanted to get my ears pierced. He took me to get my ears pierced. I wanted those things because I thought it made me look cute and nice I didn't ask for the ring my dad felt it was time for me to have a piece of jewelry.  I fell in love with jewelry and purchase thousands of dollars worth of jewelry over the years.  

I use to take the train into work and i would feel so nervous and I would have dreams that someone would attack me, I saw it happen to a woman back when they use to wear those really thick gold necklaces and huge gold hoops. I use to ask myself why would I put myself in this boat, but it was the norm to wear Jewelry.  So even though I loved my pieces, I was relieved when I studied it out and felt that it was not for me anymore and no one pays me no mind now and I love it. I can take the train and bus, well I gave up designer purses as well.  So that helped tremendously too. 

The truth is for me it was all about pride, it was a way I wanted to look and how I wanted folks to perceive me and now I could careless, but I do wear a brooch every now and then on my suits for service but that is rare
, I never consider that jewelry but I guess it is. hmmmm something to think about too. I already clicked no above. 

I couldn't wear anything in my ears, fingers, arms. Its to heavy for me now,  Same as makeup and nail polish its been to long since I wore those things it weighs on me.  Weird. But I miss none of it. i can wear make up and I do for occasions but its uncomfortable and I look forward to washing it off.


----------



## JaneBond007 (Jan 20, 2014)

I absolutely love jewelry and do all kinds.  It makes me feel very special, or something.  I don't need them but I love them.  Wouldn't like to live without them at all.   Art is a part of life and some art you can wear.


----------



## ktykaty (Jan 20, 2014)

I love jewelry. I wear all type, anklets, bracelets, toe rings, earrings, rings, belly chains. But I don't like necklaces and watches. 
I only have 2 watches, one for everyday and one for dressing up.
My everyday jewelry is mostly cheap stuff with no specific storage. My dressed-up jewelry, I keep in a jewelry box. I have a smaller, made-for-travel jewelry box.


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 20, 2014)

JaneBond007 said:


> I absolutely love jewelry and do all kinds. It makes me feel very special, or something. I don't need them but I love them. Wouldn't like to live without them at all.
> 
> *Art is a part of life and some art you can wear.*


 
The bolded.... is a beautiful statement.    However, 'Some Art', not all.


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 20, 2014)

ktykaty said:


> I love jewelry. I wear all type, anklets, bracelets, toe rings, earrings, rings, belly chains. But I don't like necklaces and watches.
> 
> *I only have 2 watches*,
> 
> ...


 
I'm looking for another 'Indiglow' watch.  I haven't worn a watch for over 7 years since my last Indiglow's backlight faded out.


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 20, 2014)

blazingthru said:


> The question that was put to me was Why? I had to really think about that, I remember when i turned 13 that was a big year for me. I'm now a teen and my dad asked me if I wanted a piece of jewelry, what would I want and I said a ring and he purchased me a ring just because, shortly thereafter, I wanted to get my ears pierced. He took me to get my ears pierced. I wanted those things because I thought it made me look cute and nice I didn't ask for the ring my dad felt it was time for me to have a piece of jewelry. I fell in love with jewelry and purchase thousands of dollars worth of jewelry over the years.
> 
> I use to take the train into work and i would feel so nervous and I would have dreams that someone would attack me, I saw it happen to a woman back when they use to wear those really thick gold necklaces and huge gold hoops. I use to ask myself why would I put myself in this boat, but it was the norm to wear Jewelry. So even though I loved my pieces, I was relieved when I studied it out and felt that it was not for me anymore and no one pays me no mind now and I love it. I can take the train and bus, well I gave up designer purses as well. So that helped tremendously too.
> 
> ...


 
 

I understand and respect how you feel.   There is no condemnation.


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 20, 2014)

ToyToy said:


> I voted no. I don't wear any jewellery at all, not for religious reasons - just never liked it.
> I'm bad with accessories in general - don't really understand them....


 
Thanks for sharing ToyToy... your beauty still glows without jewels.


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 20, 2014)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> that's the one


 
I like this type of jewelry case Healthy Hair, it's great for traveling.  I can see what I have instantly.  It also saves me from leaving things behind, when I'm packing.


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 20, 2014)

Laela said:


> I wear jewelry and keep it simple..my wedding band and a bracelet or two. Sometimes a necklace to match...more because I like to dress simple. Like with jewelry, everything can apply to modesty. I remember not feeling right about wearing excessive jewelry. Everyone has their own convictions.


 
Laela...

LAELA ! ! !  Hi Angel    ............  

Thanks for sharing.  I think one of the reasons I don't like to wear a lot of jewelry is because it's just too bulky and I'm too short for bulky items.


----------



## mrselle (Jan 20, 2014)

Shimmie said:


> Thanks mrselle... I can relate to your post regarding our ''Moms".
> 
> I remember my Mom saying that it wasn't good for a young girl to look "too grown".   Those words "Too Grown" were somehow ingrained into my spirit.  And I understand fully what she meant by it.
> 
> Even she didn't want to overdo it when it came to make-up and jewelry.  She was modest and always very pretty.



Shimmie - YES!!!!!  "Too Grown" is the phrase my mom, grandmother and aunts would use.  And it went beyond make-up.  I couldn't wear heels.  Even my heels for high school graduation were low.  No strappy sandles with the toes out.  A nice, classic shoe with a heel that was....oh, I don't know...about 1 1/2 inches.


----------



## mrselle (Jan 20, 2014)

Shimmie said:


> Ladies, here's a random question. How do you keep and protect your jewelry?
> 
> I have 2 regular sized jewelry cases and I have several small jewel boxes that have been given to me as gifts.   I also have several jewelry wraps for when I travel.



My husband bought me a really nice jewelry box from Pottery Barn last Christmas.  It also comes with a small travel case.  That is where I keep all my jewelry.  

I'm curious as to how everyone cleans their jewelry.  A jeweler told me years ago to use hot water and a little bit of ammonia.  That is the only thing I use to clean my diamond studs and wedding rings.  It works really well.


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 20, 2014)

mrselle said:


> @Shimmie - YES!!!!! "Too Grown" is the phrase my mom, grandmother and aunts would use. And it went beyond make-up. I couldn't wear heels. Even my heels for high school graduation were low. No strappy sandles with the toes out. A nice, classic shoe with a heel that was....oh, I don't know...about 1 1/2 inches.


 
mrselle...  

Oh My.... Are we 'Related'?     

I remember not only were my 'heels' low, but I couldn't wear stockings that were skin tone.  I was only allowed to wear those ugly _light, light, LIGHT_ beige color stockings/pantyhose, because the 'Suntan' color made my legs look 'bare'.....  i.e. "Too Grown".   

Those beige pantyhose made my legs look sooooooo ashy....


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 20, 2014)

mrselle said:


> My husband bought me a really nice jewelry box from Pottery Barn last Christmas. It also comes with a small travel case. That is where I keep all my jewelry.
> 
> I'm curious as to how everyone cleans their jewelry. A jeweler told me years ago to use hot water and a little bit of ammonia. That is the only thing I use to clean my diamond studs and wedding rings. It works really well.


 
I use peroxide to keep my earring posts sanitized.    

Water and ammonia definitely keeps the sparkle in diamonds.  

Most Jeweler's will clean your diamond rings for free.


----------



## mrselle (Jan 20, 2014)

Shimmie said:


> mrselle...
> 
> Oh My.... Are we 'Related'?
> 
> ...



Shimmie - you got me with the pantyhose.  Mom wasn't that strict.  I wore panty hose that matched my outfit.  Usually white (went with the white suit I wore for graduation) or "barely black" (Hanes color) with my darker colored suits and dresses.  The funny things is that now Mom NEVER wears panty hose.  She shows her bare legs.  She has great legs, but I find it hilarious that she has stopped wearing hose.


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 20, 2014)

mrselle said:


> @Shimmie - you got me with the pantyhose. Mom wasn't that strict. I wore panty hose that matched my outfit. Usually white (went with the white suit I wore for graduation) or "barely black" (Hanes color) with my darker colored suits and dresses. The funny things is that now Mom NEVER wears panty hose. She shows her bare legs. She has great legs, but I find it hilarious that she has stopped wearing hose.


 
mrselle....

You got to wear 'Barely Black' ? ! ?   Chile that was 'taboo' for me.     I was able to wear the "Ivory" colored pantyhose, they matched a white dress that I had.    

Wanna know why your Mom stopped wearing pantyhose... ?   

Who wants to fight with those things anymore?   The twists and turns of trying to get them on straight... "Lawd a' merci"...  Moms is free!


----------



## BEAUTYU2U (Jan 20, 2014)

I voted but forgot to post .... if I leave the house without earrings I feel naked. I don't have a lot of piercings but I like them. I feel necklaces add a glow to my face even though I don't wear them everyday. I like rings too. But I'm not big on bracelets, watches, or brooches. I can't wait to be able to buy a few quality (read: expensive) pieces.


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 20, 2014)

BEAUTYU2U said:


> I voted but forgot to post .... if I leave the house without earrings I feel naked.
> 
> I don't have a lot of piercings but I like them. I feel necklaces add a glow to my face even though I don't wear them everyday. I like rings too. But I'm not big on bracelets, watches, or brooches.
> 
> I can't wait to be able to buy a few quality (read: expensive) pieces.


 .
BEAUTYU2U... thanks for coming back to share.  

How do you store your jewelry?  Do you have a special jewelry case? 

I thank God for blessing your with your 'special' quality pieces of jewelry.


----------



## BEAUTYU2U (Jan 21, 2014)

Oh, nothing special. I don't like traditional jewelry cases for some reason. I just have a plastic office organizer  Quick access.


----------



## Maguerite (Jan 21, 2014)

Yes but very simple pieces. I am also working on creating a small selection of everyday timeless pieces eg a couple of slim gold (white & yellow) bangles I wear daily with my watch, simple necklaces etc.
Nowadays I'd rather have a pair of amazing diamond ear studs that I love and wear daily than lots of cheaper stuff. 
I wear my wedding ting daily and want to reset them to a more modern setting.

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## greenandchic (Jan 21, 2014)

Only my wedding ring (we opted for one ring) and  a pair of diamond, a pair of gold studs and a helix   piercing. I have 7 ear piercings but only wear 5 since I gave an ear tattoo. Never wear large earrings.


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 21, 2014)

Maguerite said:


> Yes but very simple pieces. I am also working on creating a small selection of everyday timeless pieces eg a couple of slim gold (white & yellow) bangles I wear daily with my watch, simple necklaces etc.
> Nowadays I'd rather have a pair of amazing diamond ear studs that I love and wear daily than lots of cheaper stuff.
> 
> *I wear my wedding ting daily and want to reset them to a more modern setting.*
> ...


 
Hi Maguerite...   

Thanks so much for sharing. I agree with having timeless pieces.  

That's wonderful to have your wedding ring reset.  Have you decided on the 'design' yet or are you still thinking about it?    Either way, congratulations and many Blessings of the Lord on your Marriage.


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 21, 2014)

greenandchic said:


> Only my wedding ring (we opted for one ring) and a pair of diamond, a pair of gold studs and a helix piercing. I have 7 ear piercings but only wear 5 since I gave an ear tattoo. Never wear large earrings.


 
:welcome3: greenandchic... Thank you for joining in and sharing. 

Many couples today opt for the single wedding bands.    Many Blessings on your Marriage as well.

Years ago (in college) when I was in an African Dance Troupe, we used to wear the larger earrings as part of our costuming.  They always got in the way and tangled in my hair.   That's another reason _on my list_ that I prefer the smaller sized earrings. 

I love the delicate modesty of studs and other smaller sized earrings.


----------



## Maguerite (Jan 21, 2014)

Shimmie said:


> Hi Maguerite...    Thanks so much for sharing. I agree with having timeless pieces.  That's wonderful to have your wedding ring reset.  Have you decided on the 'design' yet or are you still thinking about it?    Either way, congratulations and many Blessings of the Lord on your Marriage.


Hi 
Thanks so much for the kind wishes.
I am still thinking about designs and I adore the aesthetic of Jan Logan's pieces.
I'm on my phone at the moment so cannot link to my favourites but if you google Jan Logan fine jewellery she has amazing pieces. In the rings section I am really loving the 'Sempre' & 'Fulham rings (my choice would be yellow gold).

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 21, 2014)

Maguerite said:


> Hi
> Thanks so much for the kind wishes.
> I am still thinking about designs and I adore the aesthetic of Jan Logan's pieces.
> 
> ...


 
You, 'My Dear' have good taste....  

I found this link, but it may not be the one you shared.  I'm still impressed.

http://www.janlogan.com/the-shop/bride/engagement


----------



## nerdography (Jan 21, 2014)

I have two lobe piercings in each ear. And I wear tiny studs in the top ones and larger studs in the bottom ones. I like the look of big earrings, but my ears don't like them , so I don't wear them. I also like rings: statement, modest, feminine, etc. But, that about all I wear got jewelry.

I don't like things on my wrist or neck, so no bracelets of necklaces for me.

I only wear low heels as well, one they are easier to walk in, and two I won't have foot problems later in life. I don't get this super high heel craze. It bothers me when I see women struggling to walk down the street.


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 21, 2014)

nerdography said:


> I have two lobe piercings in each ear. And I wear tiny studs in the top ones and larger studs in the bottom ones. I like the look of big earrings, but my ears don't like them , so I don't wear them. I also like rings: statement, modest, feminine, etc. But, that about all I wear got jewelry.
> 
> I don't like things on my wrist or neck, so no bracelets of necklaces for me.
> 
> I only wear low heels as well, one they are easier to walk in, and two I won't have foot problems later in life. I don't get this super high heel craze. It bothers me when I see women struggling to walk down the street.


 
@nerdography... Thanks for coming in to share.  I'm happy to see you. 

Those high heels are not for me. I can give you a good 'fake' pose in them but that's it. I'll never be able to walk in them. 

Plus they cause bunions on women's toes.  It comes from friction as the front of the foot has to move forward (_towards the toe of the shoe_) with each foot stride to maintain the balance when walking. If you notice, many models and 'starlettes' have bunions these days. It's the high, high heels. Nene Leakes and Kenya Moore are good examples.   

I love wearing open toe sandals too much to risk a corn or bunion just to walk on 'stilts' :reddancer: 

God Bless you @nerdography. Thanks again for coming in to share.


----------



## greenandchic (Jan 21, 2014)

Shimmie said:


> :welcome3: greenandchic... Thank you for joining in and sharing.
> 
> Many couples today opt for the single wedding bands.    Many Blessings on your Marriage as well.
> 
> ...



Thanks, Shimmie!

I have a gemstone/diamond ring and so glad to just have one though that may change (anniversary's, etc).

I've never liked large earrings. I think its because I feel self conscious of my large lobes and don't want anything to weigh them down and stretching it.   I'm definitely a stud girl.


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 21, 2014)

greenandchic said:


> Thanks, @Shimmie!
> 
> I have a gemstone/diamond ring and so glad to just have one though that may change (anniversary's, etc).
> 
> I've never liked large earrings. I think its because I feel self conscious of my large lobes and don't want anything to weigh them down and stretching it.  I'm definitely a stud girl.


 

@greenandchic ... Hey 'stud (earring) girls' rule...  My daughter and I wouldn't be without them. 

I don't blame you one bit about the larger earrings because if they're too heavy, they will stretch. I learned the hard way long ago. 

I also wear the small hoop style earrings; and the kind of earrings that have the safety back (it's like a lever). I like the way both of these styles have a one step closure. 

Here's to more Happy Anniversaries and God's Blessings upon you and many, more gemstones to celebrate the love that surrounds you.


----------



## InVue (Jan 21, 2014)

Shimmie  LOL  "For years, I used to wear the Timex 'Indiglow' watches because I loved that they had a backlight and I could see the time when I was traveling at night."

I miss the timex watches too. I had the kind with different color bands…


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 21, 2014)

InVue said:


> @Shimmie LOL "For years, I used to wear the Timex 'Indiglow' watches because I loved that they had a backlight and I could see the time when I was traveling at night."
> 
> I miss the timex watches too. I had the kind with different color bands…


 
@InVue....  Thanks for joining in. Now, I have a Timex Sista.... "YOU" 

I used get the 'gift box' set which had the different colored 'rings' that you could put on the front of the watch. I used to change up to match what I wore each day. I need to 'google' Timex and find out if they still exist. 

I haven't worn a watch since....


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 21, 2014)

@InVue.... Timex has a website...

http://www.timex.com/

I could have googled this year's ago... :blush3: I'm so embarrassed...


----------



## greenandchic (Jan 21, 2014)

Shimmie said:


> @greenandchic ... Hey 'stud (earring) girls' rule...  My daughter and I wouldn't be without them.
> 
> I don't blame you one bit about the larger earrings because if they're too heavy, they will stretch. I learned the hard way long ago.
> 
> ...



Awww, the same to you!  Your wedding photos are beautiful by the way!


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 21, 2014)

greenandchic said:


> Awww, the same to you! Your wedding photos are beautiful by the way!


 

O' My Goodness, you're so precious, @greenandchic

The wedding photo in my siggy *are of another couple* who have inspired so many Christians. When you have a moment, click on the link. They chose to put God first by praying before the ceremony.


----------



## greenandchic (Jan 21, 2014)

Shimmie said:


> O' My Goodness, you're so precious, @greenandchic
> 
> The wedding photo in my siggy *are of another couple* who have inspired so many Christians. When you have a moment, click on the link. They chose to put God first by praying before the ceremony.



I did click on the link - sorry I though those were your photos, LOL!  My DH and I prayed before our ceremony, it was part of the actual ceremony...


----------



## felic1 (Jan 21, 2014)

I own jewelry and wear it sometimes. I have been busy since my parents were ill and haven't had it on very often. I have not been at my home and have been at my mother's a lot. I will wear jewelry if I remember. I enjoy makeup. I have been wearing a wig and look better in  it with some foundation a little blush and some lipstick. I feel pretty wearing a little. It provides a finish.


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 21, 2014)

greenandchic said:


> I did click on the link - sorry I though those were your photos, LOL!
> 
> *My DH and I prayed before our ceremony, it was part of the actual ceremony...*


 
Beautiful... and God was right there smiling and saying:

My 'children' in whom I am well-pleased... let no man put asunder.


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 21, 2014)

felic1 said:


> I own jewelry and wear it sometimes. I have been busy since my parents were ill and haven't had it on very often.
> 
> I have not been at my home and have been at my mother's a lot. I will wear jewelry if I remember. I enjoy makeup. I have been wearing a wig and look better in it with some foundation a little blush and some lipstick. I feel pretty wearing a little. It provides a finish.


 
felic1... 

Your parents have a 'fine jewel', a rare and precious gem...

It's 'You', Precious One.   _It's you._   Precious Felic1, it's you.

Such a jewel you are, l who leaves all of her life behind to care for them, to love them, to nurture them.    Beyond all jewelry and makeup, that's your true and precious beauty. 

God bless you and I am praying for you and your parents, that they have 'long life' and are healed in Jesus' Name... Amen.


----------



## Prudent1 (Jan 22, 2014)

Shimmie said:


> Thanks @Choclatcotton ...
> 
> Does it have a backlight?
> 
> I miss those 'Indiglow' watches that I used to have.    I haven't been able to find them.





InVue said:


> @Shimmie  LOL  "For years, I used to wear the Timex 'Indiglow' watches because I loved that they had a backlight and I could see the time when I was traveling at night."
> 
> I miss the timex watches too. I had the kind with different color bands…





Shimmie said:


> @InVue....  Thanks for joining in. Now, I have a Timex Sista.... "YOU"
> 
> I used get the 'gift box' set which had the different colored 'rings' that you could put on the front of the watch. I used to change up to match what I wore each day. I need to 'google' Timex and find out if they still exist.
> 
> I haven't worn a watch since....


Shimmie,
I bought and wear a Timex watch with the indiglo feature everyday. I purchased it from Target b/c I needed something durable for work that I would not be upset if something happened to it (lost, damaged, etc). 

Now, yes I wear jewelry. Often and of all sorts. It expresses my mood, personality, and individual style IMO. Some real pieces, some costume. I think it is always situation/wardrobe appropriate though. 

My daily jewelry includes my trusty Timex, a bracelet (Inscribed with Prov 31) to remind of what I'm striving for (sigh), and multi colored but simple hoop earrings purchased from Charming Charlie. All b/c of my work environment. It is not practical or wise for me to wear nicer pieces on the job. I'm pretty laid back for the most part but when I want to dress up I dress up...


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 22, 2014)

Prudent1 said:


> @Shimmie,
> 
> *I bought and wear a Timex watch with the indiglo feature everyday.*
> 
> ...


 
*PRUDENT1 ! ! !     H i i i i i i i i i.... How are you?     I've missed you.  *

And you have an Indiglo watch?      I never thought of going to Target (Targee') or the Timex website.   

My first Indiglo came from my son and daughter as a Christmas gift (long time ago).  Afterwards, I found them at Walmart, then they just _'disappeared'._  I had gotten used to using my cell phones for the time and just gave up on them.  

I just found the website you shared "Charming Charlie'...

http://www.charmingcharlie.com/jewelry.html

Thanks for coming in and sharing with us.  Especially for helping a 'Sista' out with the Timex Indiglo ...   I like your bracelet.  You truly are Proverbs 31, always were. 

God bless you Prudent1


----------



## ToyToy (Jan 22, 2014)

Shimmie said:


> Thanks for sharing ToyToy... your beauty still glows without jewels.



Awww thank you !!


----------



## Laela (Jan 22, 2014)

I have a small jewelry box on my dresser and I mean small.. lol; I  I use a silver jewelry cleaner, because most of the pieces are silver; the others are cleaned at the jewelry store. I've not tried the  ammonia and hot water method. But that cleaner I have is strong as ammonia. whew



mrselle said:


> My husband bought me a really nice jewelry box from Pottery Barn last Christmas.  It also comes with a small travel case.  That is where I keep all my jewelry.
> 
> *I'm curious as to how everyone cleans their jewelry*.  A jeweler told me years ago to use hot water and a little bit of ammonia.  That is the only thing I use to clean my diamond studs and wedding rings.  It works really well.


----------



## felic1 (Jan 22, 2014)

Shimmie said:


> @felic1...
> 
> Your parents have a 'fine jewel', a rare and precious gem...
> 
> ...




Shimmie...This is a very sweet statement. I have had a great time with my parents. I ministered the sinners prayer to my father and he went to be with the Lord in 11/2013. It was an awesome experience. I never dreamed that my Dad would go and I could be jubilant. My mother did not have a good experience in the nursing home. I brought her home and we are pursuing a nursing agency to care for her in her home. I am really enjoying her and she us. She went in the hospital for a minute and will be home tomorrow! Be blessed!


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 22, 2014)

felic1 said:


> @Shimmie...This is a very sweet statement. I have had a great time with my parents. I ministered the sinners prayer to my father and he went to be with the Lord in 11/2013. It was an awesome experience. I never dreamed that my Dad would go and I could be jubilant. My mother did not have a good experience in the nursing home. I brought her home and we are pursuing a nursing agency to care for her in her home. I am really enjoying her and she us. She went in the hospital for a minute and will be home tomorrow! Be blessed!


 
What a beautiful testimony felic1; you truly are a beautiful 'jewel'


----------



## soulglo (Jan 22, 2014)

Yes
Usually earrings if nothing else


----------



## Relentless (Jan 23, 2014)

I wear bracelets, a couple of rings and I want a Gold ring for my thumb like nobody's business.   

Shimmie.  I found these Timex Indiglo watches on Amazon.  Perhaps, they will be of some interest to you.  http://www.amazon.com/s/?ie=UTF8&keywords=women%27s+timex+watch+indiglo&tag=googhydr-20&index=aps&hvadid=25296211278&hvpos=1t1&hvexid=&hvnetw=g&hvrand=845937665495682454&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=b&hvdev=c&ref=pd_sl_2dool96id6_b


----------



## InVue (Jan 23, 2014)

Shimmie said:


> @InVue....  Thanks for joining in. Now, I have a Timex Sista.... "YOU"
> 
> I used get the 'gift box' set which had the different colored 'rings' that you could put on the front of the watch. I used to change up to match what I wore each day. I need to 'google' Timex and find out if they still exist.
> 
> I haven't worn a watch since....



Shimmie I apologize for the late reply.

 I did too. They were pretty watches to me. I didn't know they still exist until reading Prudent's post. 

Thanks for the kind words and a great big hug back to you and the forum.


----------



## Sosa (Jan 23, 2014)

I like jewelry/accessories...I just love pretty things in general really .  I enjoy putting accessories together with my outfit when I am going out. They add 'charm'. 

I keep it simple day to day.  For eg. Work and church is pearl earrings, brooch and sometimes a charm bracelet.


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 23, 2014)

soulglo said:


> Yes
> Usually earrings if nothing else


 
Thank you for sharing with us soulglo


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 23, 2014)

Relentless said:


> I wear bracelets, a couple of rings and I want a Gold ring for my thumb like nobody's business.
> 
> @Shimmie. I found these Timex Indiglo watches on Amazon. Perhaps, they will be of some interest to you. http://www.amazon.com/s/?ie=UTF8&ke...vptwo=&hvqmt=b&hvdev=c&ref=pd_sl_2dool96id6_b


 
Relentless...   THANK YOU!     

A gold ring for your thumb sounds fabulous!   I personally wouldn't get much typing done as it would keep hitting the keyboard.   

But I hope you get one of the finest rings there are.   Thanks again for the Indiglo link.   I can't wait to check them out later on today.


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 23, 2014)

InVue said:


> @Shimmie I apologize for the late reply.
> 
> I did too. They were pretty watches to me. I didn't know they still exist until reading Prudent's post.
> 
> Thanks for the kind words and a great big hug back to you and the forum.


 
InVue, we just received another source for the Indiglo's from Relentless...

I'm so excited.  I limited myself to Walmart and just never looked (searched any further).   

Here's the link from Relentless 

http://www.amazon.com/s/?ie=UTF8&key...l_2dool96id6_b


----------



## Renewed1 (Jan 23, 2014)

Yes.  It ranges from simple and dainty to extreme gaudy jewelry.  It really depends on the outfit and my mood.


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 23, 2014)

Sosa said:


> I like jewelry/accessories...I just love pretty things in general really . I enjoy putting accessories together with my outfit when I am going out. They add 'charm'.
> 
> I keep it simple day to day. For eg. Work and church is pearl earrings, brooch and sometimes a charm bracelet.


 
Sosa...    Hi and thanks so much for joining in with us.  

This is truly a 'girly-girl' thread. :reddancer:    

I totally agree with the pearl earrings.  It's also my daughter's birthstone and the meaning of her name.


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 23, 2014)

Renewed1 said:


> Yes. It ranges from simple and dainty to extreme gaudy jewelry. It really depends on the outfit and my mood.


 
Hi 'M & M', thank you for joining us.   

I love the dainty jewelry and even with the larger pieces, I know you have a wonderful collection of colors and styles to match your wardrobe.


----------



## Prudent1 (Jan 23, 2014)

Shimmie, thanks for the hugs. Back at 'cha! I am still putting in some serious hours on the job so I scan the forum and keep it moving. I miss all of you ladies too!!


----------



## Relentless (Jan 23, 2014)

Shimmie.  You're welcome.


----------



## Laela (Jan 24, 2014)

(((@Prudent!!)))) You're missed... 








Prudent1 said:


> Shimmie, thanks for the hugs. Back at 'cha! I am still putting in some serious hours on the job so I scan the forum and keep it moving. I miss all of you ladies too!!


----------



## LoveisYou (Jan 25, 2014)

Yes, I love jewelry


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 25, 2014)

LoveisYou said:


> Yes, I love jewelry


 
  Hi LoveisYou...   Thank you for coming in to share.  

What are your favorite styles of jewelry?


----------



## Rocky91 (Jan 27, 2014)

I thought of this thread the other day. I am SDA and I wore a nose ring all through college and was very active in my church on campus. The pastor even had a discussion on jewelry where he shared that he doesn't have a problem with it at all.
Now I'm back at home, and my very conservative home church is very anti-jewelry. When I first got back, elders informed me respectfully that if I wanted to participate I had to take my nose ring out. I wanted to direct the choir, be a youth leader, and help with children's church (lol I'm a busy bee at church man) so I took it out.

I don't mind the way they approached me respectfully but it did make me sad that essentially my contributions weren't enough, my willing spirit meant nothing until I took out the nose ring. And I am still not convicted against the wearing of jewelry. It's not just a frivolous young girl trying to be rebellious thing, as many ppl saw it.
Sorry for the long rant.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## LoveisYou (Jan 27, 2014)

Shimmie said:


> Hi LoveisYou...   Thank you for coming in to share.
> 
> What are your favorite styles of jewelry?



Shimmie I like simple jewelry on a day-to-day basis, but I also LOVE statement necklaces when I feel like wearing something bold


----------



## 3jsmom (Jan 27, 2014)

MrsHaseeb said:


> I wear jewelry. I haven't always. I grew up in an extremely strict/legalistic Pentecostal church where everything was a sin... Women couldn't wear makeup, pants, jewelry, anything short or tight, anything sleeveless, couldn't polish your nails or toenails.... For a while I felt condemned wearing jewelry, makeup and nail polish but now know that my salvation is not determined by whether I wear those things. Modesty is subjective.


 
This was me until a few years ago. Now I wear simple studs earings and a watch. I make bracelets but never wear them only give as gifts. If I ever get remarried I will wear a simple band.

I just seen a groupon charm bracelet this past weekend with the beaded charms. I am going to get my girls there own bracelet. I don't like over the top jewerly for every day but if it is for a special occasion yes.


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 27, 2014)

Rocky91 said:


> I thought of this thread the other day. I am SDA and I wore a nose ring all through college and was very active in my church on campus. The pastor even had a discussion on jewelry where he shared that he doesn't have a problem with it at all.
> Now I'm back at home, and my very conservative home church is very anti-jewelry. When I first got back, elders informed me respectfully that if I wanted to participate I had to take my nose ring out. I wanted to direct the choir, be a youth leader, and help with children's church (lol I'm a busy bee at church man) so I took it out.
> 
> I don't mind the way they approached me respectfully but it did make me sad that essentially my contributions weren't enough, my willing spirit meant nothing until I took out the nose ring. And I am still not convicted against the wearing of jewelry. It's not just a frivolous young girl trying to be rebellious thing, as many ppl saw it.
> ...


 

Rocky91 


This is for you



I may not be a 'fan' of nose rings, however that's not what I 'see' in you.  I see beyond that.    What I see is that you truly have a beautiful heart; a heart that loves to love and loves to give.   And I'm not just saying this just to be nice.  

Stay close to the Holy Spirit; He is your sure and true guide.   

I'm going to step out and say this:   You Dear Love are doing far more in the Ministry than many of those who 'oppose' the nose ring.   

Again, I'm not a fan of nose rings and if you ever read a future post of mine opposing them, please do not take it personal.   It will never be about you.  I promise.

I just want to encourage you.   God sees the beauty of His love in your heart...so do I.


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 27, 2014)

3jsmom said:


> This was me until a few years ago. Now I wear simple studs earings and a watch. I make bracelets but never wear them only give as gifts. If I ever get remarried I will wear a simple band.
> 
> I just seen a groupon charm bracelet this past weekend with the beaded charms. I am going to get my girls there own bracelet. I don't like over the top jewerly for every day but if it is for a special occasion yes.


 
  Hi 3jsmom... thank you for joining us.   

You make bracelets?   They must be beautiful as well as special.   I thank God for blessing the work of your hands and that everything you touch shall prosper and bring abundant blessings to you and your daughters.  

Each year I give my daughter a special bracelet for her birthday.  It reminds her that she's still my Baby Girl   (even if she is full grown).  

God bless you.


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 27, 2014)

LoveisYou said:


> @Shimmie I like simple jewelry on a day-to-day basis, but *I also LOVE statement necklaces when I feel like wearing something bold*


 
LoveisYou... this sounds beautiful


----------



## felic1 (Jan 28, 2014)

Rocky91 said:


> I thought of this thread the other day. I am SDA and I wore a nose ring all through college and was very active in my church on campus. The pastor even had a discussion on jewelry where he shared that he doesn't have a problem with it at all.
> Now I'm back at home, and my very conservative home church is very anti-jewelry. When I first got back, elders informed me respectfully that if I wanted to participate I had to take my nose ring out. I wanted to direct the choir, be a youth leader, and help with children's church (lol I'm a busy bee at church man) so I took it out.
> 
> I don't mind the way they approached me respectfully but it did make me sad that essentially my contributions weren't enough, my willing spirit meant nothing until I took out the nose ring. And I am still not convicted against the wearing of jewelry. It's not just a frivolous young girl trying to be rebellious thing, as many ppl saw it.
> ...



Rocky91... God does not look at the outer appearance. There are so many areas related to clothing and adornment that trouble church folks. Fashion seems to be high on the list of trouble. We drive people away and wonder why no one comes back. I am not saying that you are planning on leaving your church. Too many of our practices are manmade. Our customs are extra biblical. sigh...


----------



## GloriousPraise (Jan 29, 2014)

Yup, rings, bracelets, earrings, and necklaces  every day.  Funny thing, I actually used to be hesitant to wear my crosses.  But then I started again because they express who I am and what I believe, and they are beautiful to me.


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 30, 2014)

GloriousPraise said:


> Yup, rings, bracelets, earrings, and necklaces every day. Funny thing, I actually used to be hesitant to wear my crosses. But then I started again because they express who I am and what I believe, and they are beautiful to me.


 
 GloriousPraise  

Thank you for joining us and sharing.   

Crosses are very special and they indeed make a beautiful statement of the One True Love we all share... "Jesus" or Lord -- above it all.


----------



## GloriousPraise (Jan 30, 2014)

Thanks Shimmie.  Funny thing today I had a big gawdy cross on.  Just the mood I was in.  And don't you know I get called into not one, but two extremely high level meetings.  Normally, I would tone down jewelry for these executive meetings and wear something less dramatic.  But since it was unplanned...hey, I had to roll with the punches, and just be me.  I figure that God knew what was up and had it planned out perfectly.


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 31, 2014)

GloriousPraise said:


> Thanks @Shimmie. Funny thing today I had a big gawdy cross on. Just the mood I was in. And don't you know I get called into not one, but two extremely high level meetings. Normally, I would tone down jewelry for these executive meetings and wear something less dramatic. But since it was unplanned...hey, I had to roll with the punches, and just be me. I figure that God knew what was up and had it planned out perfectly.


 
By the way, your siggy is an awesome statement...


----------



## Kinkyhairlady (Feb 6, 2014)

I wear jewelry but not everyday, in fact I have no jewelry on right now as I'm heading to work. I think it's ok to wear jewelry just don't idolize it or think you can't go without it. I see some gorgeous 7 day woman and they don't have any jewelry on so if they can pull it off so can I. When I do wear jewelry it's very simple.


----------



## Shimmie (Feb 6, 2014)

Kinkyhairlady said:


> I wear jewelry but not everyday, in fact I have no jewelry on right now as I'm heading to work. I think it's ok to wear jewelry just don't idolize it or think you can't go without it. I see some gorgeous 7 day woman and they don't have any jewelry on so if they can pull it off so can I. When I do wear jewelry it's very simple.


 
Kinkyhairlady   Hi Angel and thank you for sharing with us.  

I agree, jewelry should never be an idol.  It' more of a 'girly girl' thing.


----------



## mz.rae (Mar 13, 2014)

I wear jewelry, I just wear a necklace, a ring, and some times a watch. I don't wear earrings as much as I can't get my ears pierced because I keloid and clip on earrings hurt after awhile.


----------



## Shimmie (Mar 14, 2014)

mz.rae said:


> I wear jewelry, I just wear a necklace, a ring, and some times a watch. I don't wear earrings as much as I can't get my ears pierced because I keloid and clip on earrings hurt after awhile.


 
Well Hi there mz.rae    and Welcome.   

Thank you for sharing and I am hoping that you will be able to find earrings that won't hurt your ears.   

God bless you and enjoy being a 'girl'.  It's what we do best.


----------



## mz.rae (Mar 15, 2014)

Shimmie said:


> Well Hi there mz.rae    and Welcome.
> 
> Thank you for sharing and I am hoping that you will be able to find earrings that won't hurt your ears.
> 
> God bless you and enjoy being a 'girl'.  It's what we do best.



Thank you for the welcoming me!!


----------

